# Your next car choice



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

So, when the time comes to say goodbye to your pride & joy what will your next car be + why?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Keeping the TT for a year and will get something else around March 18. Really not sure yet but possibly looking at Golf R, or a decent engined smallish SUV type, as want something a tad larger but still with some poke, that can get dog in as well (not easy in the ragtop).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Keeping the TT for a year and will get something else around March 18. Really not sure yet but possibly looking at Golf R, or a decent engined smallish SUV type, as want something a tad larger but still with some poke, that can get dog in as well (not easy in the ragtop).


Have you thought about getting a smaller dog?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some nice looking Mercedes coupes around now. Not a coupe, may even be an A series AMG A45.
Not that the TT is going anywhere.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Love the A45 amg but slightly over priced.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Grizzlebear said:


> Love the A45 amg but slightly over priced.


Hi, VXR Nurburg hasn't missed a beat after over 3 years, but if it does then probably an approved A series AMG A45,
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Not that the TT is going anywhere.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

leopard said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Not that the TT is going anywhere.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like I'm moving onto a Jaguar F Type


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd like to go for an F-Type AWD, but I've had a kid now so I don't think I'll be putting my cash into my runabout.

My current thoughts are, upgrade the Zoe to one of these (Tesla 3):









And downgrade the RS to one of these for my daily commute (MX-5 RF):


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

I think my next move is either going to be upgrade the TTS in for a TTRS, although as much as i want to do this im not sure it will provide the same "change" car satisfaction" because so much will be exactly the same.

My other 'target' cars are lotus evora or a 997 Porsche 991 or a cayman.

I prefer the look of the cayman if im honest but i think id like to tick the 911 off my bucket list of cars to own more than any other


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Dash said:


> I'd like to go for an F-Type AWD, but I've had a kid now so I don't think I'll be putting my cash into my runabout.
> 
> My current thoughts are, upgrade the Zoe to one of these (Tesla 3):
> 
> ...


Love both of the. The tesla looks amazing.
I'd have to weigh up the mx5 v a gt86 though...

My next car?

If it were to be sensible then a skoda Octavia vrs estate. Lease them for buttons - 15k miles pa £1500 down and £250 pm
Not very sensible so would love a macan in mexico blue. 
Or a gt86
Or a Cayman 
Or a new tt
Or golf R

You can see why my Mrs starts getting grumpy when I mention I need a new car!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

When I change the Discovery, I have my sights set on the new LR Velar :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mk2zetec said:


> Love both of the. The tesla looks amazing.
> I'd have to weigh up the mx5 v a gt86 though...
> 
> My next car?
> ...


GT86 is tempting. Another one that's come to my attention recently is the Alfa/Arbarth 124 Spider. 









Of course, if we're talking downgrading I might be tempted by a Z4, as I've always had a soft-spot for them.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dash said:


> mk2zetec said:
> 
> 
> > Love both of the. The tesla looks amazing.
> ...


Did you see last weeks Top Gear the Alfa is an MX5 and built on the same production line.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

j8keith said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > mk2zetec said:
> ...


Didn't get a very good write up on the programme !


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

The deed is done. TT replaced by a 2015 S3 Sportback. Incredible little rocket.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Haven't seen TG yet, I knew it was the same car, but I think it looks a little smarter than the MX.

I also take TG reviews with a pinch of salt. They slated the TT, yet we all love them. TG are only interested in cars that are verging on dangerous on public roads.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Still got the qS but the XF has gone and replaced with this, absolutely love it.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

noidea said:


> Still got the qS but the XF has gone and replaced with this, absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Very nice! Hope you've signed up on RS246? If not, come on over and say hi - loads of useful info on there, and the occasional meet or drive.

I'm a B7 RS4 driver.



















They're great cars in my opinion. The V8 sound, Quattro, nice handling, quality interior, big enough for the family, decent power, and did I mention the V8??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I signed up, my car was a members car. He changed to a RS6 performance.
The V8 is the best bit especially with a bit more noise from the Milltek!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Next car ordered yesterday.

After five years did the deal this morning to get a new Golf R.

Facelift model mk 7.5
310 ps
7 speed dsg
Dynamic chassis control
Indium Grey
Dark rear windows
Heat insulated screen

Loads of other standard incl sat nav, ambient inside lighting, auto hold handbrake, chilled glove box, parking sensors, customisable dash display...

Just a few weeks wait now...


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

j8keith said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > mk2zetec said:
> ...


Sorry, but my recollection of the TG feature, is that the new Fiat (and Abarth) 124 Spider is basically the new MX5 with a Fiat (140bhp, 170bhp in the Abarth) engine and a +£3000 mark-up. TG reviewed the Alfa Giulia previously, this is a very different car. 3/4 of a Ferrari V8 under the bonnet for starters. They liked this car. But said they'd have the Mazda before the Fiat, unless it was the original 124 Spider from the 60s (which I can remember).


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Next car ordered yesterday.
> 
> After five years did the deal this morning to get a new Golf R.
> 
> ...


Interesting that the Golf R now has a 7 speed DSG. Now also with a 'Virtual Cockpit' style dash, AND and centre screen, it's looking like a very nice prospect against a MK3 TTS.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

R_TTS said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Next car ordered yesterday.
> ...


And five doors...

TT ragtop was great but needed something more practical

From the reviews it looks like a great car. Hope so...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've taken a fancy to the new Chevy Camaro Convertible ....




Just over £38k gets you the 2.0L turbo giving you a 0 - 60 of 6.1 secs.
But for £42k you can have the 6.2L V8 which sounds like a riot and delivers a 0 - 60 of 4.8 secs. But with a claimed urban mpg of 15 mpg I'd have to think twice about that.


----------

